# secret santa



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in.  

But I don't understand why no self marketing.  We still have to pay for whatever we give, right?  What if other people give away other peoples products?   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]   Just kidding.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm game!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

This isnt' giving me a lot of time...the last package I sent...took a month and a half to get delivered...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> This isnt' giving me a lot of time...the last package I sent...took a month and a half to get delivered...



No Dave it took you a month and a week to pack it.  Only took a couple days to get delivered!   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

I had to send Bruce a second package ...cuz the first one never showed up...I wonder where it went


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I had to send Bruce a second package ...cuz the first one never showed up...I wonder where it went



Oh that was from you? Thanks!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

My wife wrote a note in the second package.."IF your not Bruce don't eat the slim jims" and send them to him


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

I figured it was the drug sniffing dogs...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I had to send Bruce a second package ...cuz the first one never showed up...I wonder where it went



Sure it didn't!  Bruce got two packs of Witt's sausage!  What a scammer!  Gotta love the guy!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh well......U know how those public servents are....especially the retired ones....I heard he still goes to the same coffe shop that he went to on patrol...just for the free coffe and donuts...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Oh well......U know how those public servents are....especially the retired ones....I heard he still goes to the same coffe shop that he went to on patrol...just for the free coffe and donuts...



No more donuts, we have to be more PC...it's bagels now.

Count me in Brian. I've got some sauce from Dinosaur BBQ for Woodman.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better make it 2 bottles bruce........


----------



## john pen (Dec 6, 2006)

Brian, throw my name in the hat...


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 6, 2006)

Brian, I'll join.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 6, 2006)

Great idea, I'm in!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great idea, I'm in!



Did you PM Brian, Chris???


----------



## john a (Dec 6, 2006)

PM on the way Brian.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1awng4oz]Great idea, I'm in!



Did you PM Brian, Chris???[/quote:1awng4oz]
Yup I did! I can read you Bozo!


----------



## john pen (Dec 6, 2006)

Pigs is sending venison....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ml95y53][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2ml95y53]Great idea, I'm in!



Did you PM Brian, Chris???[/quote:2ml95y53]
Yup I did! I can read you Bozo!    [/quote:2ml95y53] [smilie=a_jester.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Pigs is sending venison....


You should too


----------



## john pen (Dec 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not unless I mow another one down with my patrol car....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 7, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not unless I mow another one down with my patrol car....[/quote:2cwhpyrb]


----------



## DaleP (Dec 13, 2006)

Great idea. Count me in.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 13, 2006)

Dale, you can get me something anytime.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 13, 2006)

Me too, it could be like a Moderator Appreciation gift, like how you tip the mailman or garbageman every year.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 13, 2006)

You can also use the "donate" button to show your appreciation.  All donations get re-invested into the site to make it better.  

Thanks to Diva Q, the site is getting some much needed SPAM mods installed!!  Thanks Diva!! 

Some of you "Core" members should be ashamed!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been identifiying SPAM all week :? 




  [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Ya all go stand by your mail boxes, I sent my secret Santa gift out to the name that got pulled for me. The lucky guy will be in for a surprise. (I hope)


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd like to thank my secret santa for an awsome gift.....some WR and a sausage making book.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank my secret santa for an awsome gift.....some WR and a sausage making book.



I'd like to thank your Secret Santa for the order!! LOL


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess he heard you were having a holiday special :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I guess he heard you were having a holiday special :P



I wish someone would tell Bruce about the Wolfe Rub Holiday Special!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought we weren't supposed to open them till X Mas??  :?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I thought we weren't supposed to open them till X Mas??  :?


I didn't know I thought the box I got was the WR...Citrus prototype... :roll: Instead it was my SS gift.....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know either??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

My secret santa took good care of me also. Sauce, mustard, gloves and an injector! Thanks again santa! BTW, where can I find some info about this Wolfe rub holiday special?   :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> My secret santa took good care of me also. Sauce, mustard, gloves and an injector! Thanks again santa! BTW, where can I find some info about this Wolfe rub holiday special?   :twisted:


www.wolferub.com :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 19, 2006)

My santa took good care of me! A great gift. I will use it for many years to come. Thanks agan santa!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> My santa took good care of me! A great gift. I will use it for many years to come. Thanks agan santa!



Tell us what you got!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2vxc589o]My santa took good care of me! A great gift. I will use it for many years to come. Thanks agan santa!



Tell us what you got![/quote:2vxc589o]
Don't tell him Pigs


----------



## john a (Dec 19, 2006)

Well shucks, we're worse than the kids, WE OPENED THE GIFTS. My secret Santa sent me a great Tel-Tru Thermometer, some of his rub, and a team T-Shirt. All ya'll (For you Yankees, ya’ll is singular, all ya’ll is plural) are going to have to guess who it was. One clue, he was mentioned in a recent Bullsheet.

BTW, I was raised in the Bronx during the late 40’s. early 50’s.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmmmm........Bronx........hmmmmmmmm .....New York


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

I recieved my gift the other day! But since everyone else is opening there's I did too!
Thanks Secret Santa  
Can't wait to try everything!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 20, 2006)

shipped mine out this am so it'll be there to be opened x-mas morning like we were supposed to !!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 20, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> shipped mine out this am so it'll be there to be opened x-mas morning like we were supposed to !!!



Now that's just mean!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> shipped mine out this am so it'll be there to be opened x-mas morning like we were supposed to !!!


Better hope it gets there on time...or you will be publicly laughed at...more than normal :P


----------



## john pen (Dec 20, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id be offended if I wasn't publicly laughed at...i have faith in the brown truck !!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, thanks SANTA.  Just what I needed, and I was just about out of sauce.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

So what did you guys get?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> So what did you guys get?


PM eachother don't tell Larry :twisted:


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :P  specifically a saduko and pairing.[/quote:bmddv8j9]
That was addreseed to Puff and BTGG....and whoever else didn't say what they got...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

I got me a handy dandy Weber Chimney and a bottle of Rev Marves sauce.


----------



## john pen (Dec 21, 2006)

I got a smattering of Detroits best and an apron....Once I drink the Stoli that came with it, I might take a pic of me naked except the apron....stay tuned !!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I got a smattering of Detroits best and an apron....Once I drink the Stoli that came with it, I might take a pic of me naked except the apron....stay tuned !!!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I got a smattering of Detroits best and an apron....Once I drink the Stoli that came with it, I might take a pic of me naked except the apron....stay tuned !!!!


I just ........................poor Jean


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

[smilie=a_holyshit.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Rich Decker (Dec 21, 2006)

I would like to thank who ever sent me the wonderful gift. I got a gift pack of Texas Pepper Jelly, something I really love and can't whate to use. 

Thanks again


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Good thing it wasn't a BIG bottle of Stoli!!

I recieved an awesome gift from Northern Virginia!
A bottle of Curely's Smoky BBQ sauce,a bottle of JB's Fat Boy steak rub, a bottle of Dizzy Pig's Dizzy Dust, and a bag of Jack Daniel's wood chips!
Thanks Santa from Northern Virginia!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey John what does the apron say?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I got a smattering of Detroits best and an apron....Once I drink the Stoli that came with it, I might take a pic of me naked except the apron....stay tuned !!!!



Listen John, if your posting a picture of you naked, you better give us the stoli!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":w8usupnp]I got a smattering of Detroits best and an apron....Once I drink the Stoli that came with it, I might take a pic of me naked except the apron....stay tuned !!!!



Listen John, if your posting a picture of you naked, you better give us the stoli! [/quote:w8usupnp]
Or some Band Aids for our bleeding eyes, and a therapist


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 21, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I got a smattering of Detroits best and an apron....Once I drink the Stoli that came with it, I might take a pic of me naked except the apron....stay tuned !!!!



You need to get a wolfe rub thong first.....put that on then put on your apron


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank my secret santa for an awsome gift.....some WR and a sausage making book.



Sounds like you got the 'free' bottle of WR as your gift......


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 22, 2006)

Got my secret Santa gift today....5 different jars of rubs from Home BBQ in Florida. Keving Bevington's HomeBBQ team has been Team of the Year in the Florida BBQ Association the last three years in a row and he makes some great rubs.

Got the Rib Rub, Beef Rub, Garlic Lover Steak Rub, Deep South Tangerine Pepper Rub and the Old Florida Key Lime Jerk Rub.

THANKS SANTA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Better hope it gets there on time...or you will be publicly laughed at...more than normal :P



And for you nay sayers, brown truck made the delivery today...so pppphhhhhh......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, I had a brown truck pull up to my house and deliver a very nice Weber Grill Pan!!!  Thanks Santa!!!  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 22, 2006)

Larry, I got one of those last year, they are great for veggies, shrimp and smaller stuff like that!


----------



## john a (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Secret Santa, the thermometer, rub and T-shirt are being put to good use.


----------

